# Where to find fogs



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

I am kinda new to the audi world and was wondering if or where i can pick up a set of yellow fogs for my 03 A6 avant. I know you can get the bulbs but just wondering about possibly lenses. Also best place to get bulbs.

Also where i can pick up different plastic that in with the fogs. something maybe of a different look. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Where to find fogs (FirstVDub)*

I assume you have projector fogs, like my 01 has. In that sense, I don't know if you can change the lens on them. I just put hid's in my fogs and can't be happier. If you go for a low (3000K) temperature bulb kit, you will get yellow light. I went with 4800K, 35W in my fogs and it as white as it can be. More of what I was looking for as it is those pesky 4 legged creatures I am trying to see.
If you really want to change the fog projector, you can check with Kerma TDI, but it will be expensive.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Where to find fogs (Snowhere)*

thanks alot


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Where to find fogs (FirstVDub)*

These + These (in yellow) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

